# Two more goats. What are they?



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

We went and got the other two goats that were at the place we goy our supposed pygmy, Clementine, from. These two are only about seventeen inches tall at the shoulder. That is several inches shorter than Clementine. Their tails are bald underneath just like her's. Any ideas on what breed they are? I forgot to mention, they are one and a half years old.
This is Tia.









This is Timara.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They sure look like Nigerians to me. What cuties!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They look like full nigerian dwarfs to me. If not, i'd say they've definately got quite a bit of nigerian in them at least. They are very cute! The pattern on Timara is very flashy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am not an expert on them,but they are sure cute........... :thumbup:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I know, I know, they are goats. Right.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd say they are Nigerian Dwarfs (or have a LOT of ND in them). Give it a day or two... there are several people on here that are good at knowing breeds.

Very pretty girls!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think they look like mostly Nigerian Dwarf, maybe a tiny bit of pygmy. Congrats!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

They look just like my boys. Nigerian Dwarf. They are both very cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are definately Nigerian.... especially the tri colored - those are not normal pygmy markings at all, they are not barreled that I can see either. My C-Springs goats are only about 20 inches tall. They are TINY! And pure registered Nigerians!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nigerian Dwarfs....I don't see any cobby pygmy lurking there! Congats...they look very healthy and are very pretty!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I thought they looked to have a _little_ bit of pygmy because they look more muscled in the back end. . . . just the tiniest bit though, but what do I know!  Not much for sure!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well ... hmmmm ... let's see ... after much observation, I would say they are definately ... ummmm ... well they are goats !
:wink: 

Hahaha ! Ok, ok ... I'll be serious. NIGERIAN DWARF ! Adorable to !! congrats !!! Jee, I LOVE the black and white one !!!


----------

